# Indicol Size For 0463



## JPower6210 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Folks-  I want to order an Indicol for my 0463 but I don't have access to the mill right now. Any one here that has both and can tell me which size they bought?   I am thinking that  I order the clamp size that is large enough to cover the quill dimensions listed on the Grizzly site- is that right?   Thanks!


----------

